# Tea stand



## Tony100000

Could someone please tell me what the translation is of "tea stand" in this context in Japanese?



> _He was waiting for her, but she was taking a rest at a *tea stand* on the way._


----------



## frequency

Do you mean "cafe", or this one?

If it's cafe, カフェ. Or 喫茶店 is okay, too. If you mean the shop in the photo, say ティースタンド. We don't have the Japanese name of it.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

If it is this one, we call it "カフェ" in general and "ティースタンド" as the proper name.
I don't think we call it "喫茶店" or "サ店" for these new western type of cafes such as スタバ(Starbucks) , タリーズコーヒー（Tully's） and this one.
We call "traditional Japanese cafes" 喫茶店 or サ店. Most of them became out-of-date and endangered.
I don't know whether the new Japanese type of cafes such as 星乃珈琲店 can be called 喫茶店 or not. But I think I will call them "珈琲店," not 喫茶店.
喫茶店 has obsolete tone in it, which was very popular in Japan in 1960-1990s. For example, there were no 喫茶店 where you could not smoke. People used to go to 喫茶店 and took モーニング（サービス） or スパゲティーナポリタン, ピラフ or チャーハン, drank ミックスジュース and smoked.


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> in general and "ティースタンド" as the proper name.


Yes, it is. But I assume "TEA STAND" in your photo is the cafe's name.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Thanks. I edit it.

I personally think a good translation for "_but she was taking a rest at* a tea stand* on the way" _might be "でも彼女は道すがら*スタバ*に寄って道草していた。" , if the writer used a proper name of a cafe as the common name for cafes. Like ホッチキス for staplers, マクド for hamburger shops.


----------



## frequency

You know, if we google "tea stand", we can see the tool that you can set scone


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I think I can drink tea at スタバ and I can drink coffee at a Tea Stand.
So I think they are the same things. (ついていってますでしょうか？トンチンカンになってますか？）


----------



## DaylightDelight

Non-capitalized "tea stand" is not likely to be a proper noun.  I'd say カフェ is the most generic term applicable here.
But we really need more context here.  From "a tea stand" without context, I imagine something like these:


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I think I can drink tea at スタバ and I can drink coffee at a Tea Stand.
> So I think they are the same things. (ついていってますでしょうか？トンチンカンになってますか？）


If the shop/cafe where she is taking a rest in is Starbucks Coffee, it's スタバ! We don't know what kind of place she's at.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

@#8:
Yeah, it depends on the context of course. More context and background will be needed.

I just thought, however, from the context, _*taking a rest at a* *tea stand* , _she needed to sit down on a chair in order to take a rest.


----------



## frequency

Yes, she might be staying inside, or just sitting on the ground near the tea stand. More context and background will be needed.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

frequency said:


> Yes, she might be staying inside, or just sitting on the ground near the tea stand. More context and background will be needed.


　True!


----------



## DaylightDelight

Another possibility -- though the OP's question is about "a tea stand", if "at a tea stand" is not very important in the larger picture, it could make more natural Japanese text to translate without it, for example: 待っていたのに、途中でお茶を飲んで休んでいた.
With proper background, it would be understood that she was at some kind of cafe or stand, not just drinking a bottled tea sitting on the road.
So, again, we need more context.


----------



## 810senior

I would say that as long as I remember there's not a specific word able to exactly express the tea stand_ a small shop or a stall inside the large building or outside_ in Japanese. If you should translate this whole sentence, I think it would be a good way that DaylightDelight did - to leave the word un-translated.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

露店喫茶　露店カフェ　屋台喫茶　屋台カフェ　may be the candidates for some of "tea stands" when the stands are movable.




And I found a tea stand with chairs.


----------



## frequency

We say ガソリンスタンド, so it can logically be お茶スタンド


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

frequency said:


> You know, if we google "tea stand", we can see the tool that you can set scone


Now I understand what you meant. (やはりついていけてなかった！）
I ignored them automatically.
The tools are too small for her to sit on unless she is a small girl like Alice in the Wonderland or Galliver in the Giant's land or the Borrower Arrietty.


----------



## 810senior

Yes if she sat there, she'd get it caving in. 
In any way 屋台_yadai _may be the word that fits in the most.

p.s.
_yadai _→ _yatai_


----------



## Schokolade

810senior said:


> 屋台_yadai _



I think 屋台 is read やたい/yatai, not やだい/yadai...


----------



## 810senior

Schokolade said:


> I think 屋台 is read やたい/yatai, not やだい/yadai...


Thanks for the correction. I didn't notice at all that I took such a mistake...


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> (やはりついていけてなかった！）


No, don't say that. That's okay. また屋台とは渋いのを思いついたもんだｗ

By the way, Tony, we don't have tea stands very much in Japan.

But we have a lot of juice stands. でもジューススタンドはあるんだよなあ・・


----------

